# Loose Cannons announce the signing of Nate Johnson



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Loose Cannons announce the signing of...*

Nate Johnson!

(edited link) http://sports.iwon.com/news/08242004/v1041.html


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Loose Cannons, River Dragons 

:uhoh: ok then


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What? So we signed this guy to our training camp/preseason roster?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Nathaniel (Nate) Johnson
> 
> *Forward*, Louisville, Ht. 6-6, Wt. 215


:curse:

WHY?!?!!??? When will it stop???? Please make it stop!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

im confused, did we sign him or did the river dragons sign him


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Maybe there is more than one "NATE JOHNSON" since they were talking about him being a 6'2" PG, not a forward. They also said he "played well in Summer League" although I'm not sure if it was for the Lakers or someone else.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

found out he went to nebraska or florida state, there is two SI links


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

so there is a 6'2 nate johnson and and a 6'3 nate johnson


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) - Nate Johnson, an undrafted free agent from Nebraska, signed with the Los Angeles Lakers on Tuesday.

The 6-foot-2 guard averaged a team-leading 13 points and 4.6 rebounds as a senior at Nebraska last season. He played for the Lakers' summer league team, averaging 9.5 points, 2.2 rebounds, 2.2 assists and 1.33 steals in six games. 

http://sports.iwon.com/news/08242004/v1041.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, Nate Johnson was a PG. I remember seeing him play.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i thought thats were i heard the name from but then i looked at the summer league roster and his name wasnt there


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> i thought thats were i heard the name from but then i looked at the summer league roster and his name wasnt there


Yeah, and Nate Williams was the big forward that often played alongside Douthit.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Whew, good thing he's a guard, although this doesn't solve our lack of a starting-quality point guard problem. Anyways, no matter what, no more SFs!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So it must be the time of year where srubs like Eric Chenawith make Slava look like Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just For Training Camp Then Its 










Time


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Former Husker hoping to catch on with Lakers*

Former Husker hoping to catch on with Lakers

By Jon Crowl / Daily Nebraskan
August 25, 2004

After finishing up his senior season and going undrafted in the NBA draft, common logic said former Nebraska guard Nate Johnson’s playing days were over.

Johnson, on the other hand, thought differently.

“After the season, I just kept going to school,” the 6-foot-1 guard said. “I had to get through school before I did anything.”

After wrapping up his classes, Johnson got on the market and several teams found him appealing. Although the Sacramento Kings, annually one of the top NBA teams, expressed interest in bringing him to their training camp, Johnson has decided to join the Los Angeles Lakers in training camp next month.

“It felt like a better fit with the Lakers,” Johnson said. “They’re going through changes, and there’s so much more tradition.”

As a child, Johnson grew up idolizing several Lakers.

“I always watched Magic Johnson and Byron Scott play,” Johnson said. “Watching them made me want to make it to the NBA someday. It’s always been a dream of mine.”

As a senior at Nebraska, Johnson averaged 13 points per game while making the All-Big 12 third team. Prior to coming to Nebraska as a junior, Johnson was a NJCAA All-American as a sophomore at Penn Valley Community College in Kansas City, where he averaged 26.5 points per game.

Johnson will be headed to Los Angeles at the end of September, and will know by late October if he earns a spot on the roster.

Until then, his only concern will be playing at the highest level possible.

“I know that I just have to go in and play well,” Johnson said. “As long as I do my best, that’s all I can ask for … I just want to live my dream.”

http://www.dailynebraskan.com/vnews/display.v/ART/2004/08/25/412bfc8343e62


----------

